# Not sure what type these are..



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Alright...these aren't mines but it belongs to someone in another forum that I sometimes visit. He says they are rbps and he got them at Riverwonders. I'm thinking they are rhoms like how another member here did...what do you guys think?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

They definately look like serras and not of the pygo species.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They look like serra's to me as well - probably too small to identify what species, but they're definitely not redbellies!

Once again, riverwonders seems to mess up: some just shouldn't do business, since they do more harm than good...


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

deinitly not reds. ha. what a messup


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

i concure, definatly not natts. and yup looks like serras to me.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

kinda looks like an irritans shoal.

~Will.


----------



## bbmike (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Thanks Vanz for helping me get these identified. These were sold to me by Riverwonders as rbp, which they are obviuosly not. Now my question is do i face problems with them in all in the same tank and what are my options.

Mike - p newby


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

welcome to piranha-fury bbmike!

I see 4 of them in that pic, prob 2-3 inches. You'll have problems keeping them together since most serras (incl. Rhoms) are a solitary fish. You could sell them for probably 3-5 times what you paid for them.


----------



## schin101 (Jul 27, 2003)

I think Riverwonders is good. Good for people to buy the cheapest fish they got and get something much more valuable.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think they are irritans also.


----------



## bbmike (Oct 20, 2003)

Actually i have 10 of them, they are 2-3 inches long now. So far they seem to be getting along fine. But it sounds like my long term prospects for that continuing is not good. Guess i will look to trade them for what i really wanted.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bbmike said:


> Actually i have 10 of them, they are 2-3 inches long now. So far they seem to be getting along fine. But it sounds like my long term prospects for that continuing is not good. Guess i will look to trade them for what i really wanted.


 Welcome to the forum man. Yes these fish will eventually need to be seperated or it is most likely they will begin to kill each other. I would take them back to him or sell them here for a lot more you paid for them....then go to another dealer. I have been hearing too many bad things about this seller to condone any hobbyist patronizing them.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

bmike where you live, if close I might buy some off of you..since I lost one of those today


----------



## bbmike (Oct 20, 2003)

I live in Lee's Summit , Missouri which is a suburb of Kansas City.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

i am in hamilton ontario, canada, Too far i guess.


----------



## bbmike (Oct 20, 2003)

Yeah, i am a betta breeder and ship them all over the country, but am unable to ship to Canada right now. I could probably arrange it through a trans shipper but it would be cost prohibitive fro one fish. Thank anyway.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

if these guys do turn out to be irritans, please, please dont trade them in for some tank bred RBP's!!! irritan shoals are few and far between mainly because people dont want to spend the ammount of cash on these guys when they have the potential and reputation of being insane.

what size tank do you have these 10 guys in? if its anything near a 6-foot 125+ gallons you may have a chance in the long run. you were lucky enough to get them at a very good price, and I personally would play it to the end. if anything it'll be some great experience for you to go through.

~Will.


----------



## bbmike (Oct 20, 2003)

I have them in a 90 gallon setup now. They are between 2-3 inches in length now. The tank is 48X18X24 and has to large pieces of iron wood and lots of artificial silk plants in there right now.

I am new to piranhas so i am unfamiliar with the species per say. How and when will I be able to tell what species they are? Currently then tend to stick pretty close together in the back of the tank behind some driftwood and they come out to feed and move about when i keep the lights off.

Thanks to all for helping me, i have emailed river wonders and asking for an explanation of why i bought one thing and have received another.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey Mike, no problem...welcome to piranha fury...these guys here are great :nod: So if you ever need anything this is the right place to get your questions asked. And about Riverwonders...they'll probably say that they sent you the right fish...saying that they been in the business for years..blah blah.

And like the others say...it'll be cool if you get these fish to shoal for life. They are much much more valuable than what you would've been getting in the first place. Keep them dude..


----------



## bbmike (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi Vanz, thanks for your help. Yes i think i will get them a try and see what happens. This is am awesome board, as you know i belong to and run tons of betta boards and i find this p board as informative and entertaining as any i visit. I am learning tons about my p's and also really enjoying the very creative avatars that members post.


----------

